# Funny trail ride video



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry if it's been posted before but I thought it was a cool and funny way to liven up what could be pretty boring.

BTW, that's not me. But it's got me thinking about a helmet cam. :lol:


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I want a helmet cam now! Give me a reason to want to wear a helmet. XD


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahaha! *jumps over tiny log* "do you think Woodburn could do tthat?" 

lol


----------



## lauraetco (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha...love it.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

so cute, i love the "i like water" parts

I wish i had some trails like that! so relaxing and beautiful. mine are rather unfortunate. mostly going by people's backyards and dealing with lots and lots of cars.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

attackships said:


> I wish i had some trails like that!


Yep, north central and north west Virginia is horse heaven. If it weren't so dang expensive to live there.......


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

I like it !
I can't go riding at winter (no time for it, no sunlight...), make me feel as if I were on the horse!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Dame Nuit said:


> I like it !
> I can't go riding at winter (no time for it, no sunlight


Not even on Saturday and Sunday? That's gotta suck.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

No, on saturday and sunday, there are hunters in the woods! :? 
I don't want my horses to get a bullet in their bottom! :evil: 

So I stay in the farm, and teach my colt and yearling how to be horses with good maners; :wink: 
I like to do that job too! 

And hunting is about to stop now! :razz:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, the chance of getting shot by a hunter is pretty dang low. The overwhelming majority of them are responsible and follow the law and rules. I'm sure they are the same way in France.

Here's a good discussion on riding through hunting seasons: http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/hunting-season-68804/

I don't let hunting seasons get in the way of my riding or any other outdoor activity.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope it's the same in France  but... anyway, I don't like them to be around... :evil: 
In France, when hunters are in a part of the wood, nobody else is supposed to go there. They put notices to tell it... (they hunt wild boars and roe deer)

And days are so short, so cold, And I have so many things to be done at home! 

Nature looks very green on your video. Is it always like that where you ride? No winter?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

That video was in the state of Virginia. It only looks like that from late spring to early autum. Winter is cold and wet and snowy. Probably not much different than northern France.

I live in the state of Ohio and it's pretty much the same way. Right now it's -11 C here and all the trees and grass are brown.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

So it's the same thing than here : grey, brown, fog, rain, -4°C but no snow yet this year!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Dame Nuit said:


> So it's the same thing than here : grey, brown, fog, rain, -4°C but no snow yet this year!


Oui......

Here's what my home trails look like in the summer: http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/competitive-trail-riding-108036/#post1317214


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

aren't you affraid you could break the camera with the branches... 
Sometimes I was thinking "ouch!" :-o

Your black and white horse seem to be a very good horse, confident and good condition! :thumbsup: I loved that ride too! :happydance:

How do you know I'm from Northern France? :shock:


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Unless it just freezes over, or snows unnecessarily hard, Oklahoma is pretty ride-able in the winter. Especially this year! Except one day will be 70°F and the next will be 20... Oklahoma; if you don't like the weather, wait a couple hours.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that was fun thank you


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Dame Nuit said:


> aren't you affraid you could break the camera with the branches...
> Sometimes I was thinking "ouch!"
> 
> Your black and white horse seem to be a very good horse, confident and good condition! :thumbsup: I loved that ride too!


That's a friend, not me. I agree, his horse is pretty nice.



Dame Nuit said:


> How do you know I'm from Northern France? :shock:


I guessed because winter in southern France is not that bad.


----------



## Dame Nuit (Nov 15, 2011)

You guess all right, 1000 km make quite a difference...


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ha, love it!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

How cool!!Love the captions.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That was a hoot!!!!! I need to learn to do that with my camera footage.
Working on it!


----------

